# Correct Suit Colors for Autumn/Fall/Winter



## Markh58 (Jan 21, 2005)

I live in Atlanta, GA so I can get 9 mos wear out of my worsted wool suits. 
BUT I’m wondering about the correct colors for Sept – March. When does one stop wearing light grey, medium blue or beige (khaki) ?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Up in New York I stop wearing summer-coloured suits after September, but beige and light grey odd trousers in the right material work in any season. I have light grey flannel trousers for winter. In autumn you'll do best in navy, charcoal, mid-grey and dark brown suits.


----------



## Markh58 (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks, I have several pairs of heavy weight wool trousers in grey, blue dark blue and brown for
fall/winter wear. I'm questioning about suit color selections.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd say gray works better in fall and winter than during the summer. I would wear light gray during winter without hesitation. I would not wear a tan suit in fall or winter, unless it were cord, tweed, or full-on Richie Tenenbaum camel hair*. Certainly not a tan worsted suit.

My general rule on when to start wearing winter colors is "when the light looks wrong for summer colors." As a filmmaker, I pay a great deal of attention to light, though, and so this is an easier call for me to make than it may be for some people who aren't accustomed to such things. Also, keep in mind that texture and weight are more important than color.

*You are not Richie Tenenbaum. Do not purchase a camel-hair suit.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I'd say gray works better in fall and winter than during the summer. I would wear light gray during winter without hesitation. I would not wear a tan suit in fall or winter, unless it were cord, tweed, or full-on Richie Tenenbaum camel hair*. Certainly not a tan worsted suit.
> 
> *My general rule on when to start wearing winter colors is "when the light looks wrong for summer colors."* As a filmmaker, I pay a great deal of attention to light, though, and so this is an easier call for me to make than it may be for some people who aren't accustomed to such things. Also, keep in mind that texture and weight are more important than color.
> 
> *You are not Richie Tenenbaum. Do not purchase a camel-hair suit.


I_ w_holeheartedly agree with highlighted comment. The colour of one's garments being most properly chosen to reflect the prevailing qualities of sunlight and season.


----------

